# Boyfriend texting another girl!



## amygwen

Okay, so I'm 19 & so is my boyfriend, and we've been dating for two years (he's also the FOB).. anyways, last night he was texting someone A LOT and i was like, who are you texting? He never texts.. so I was just like wondering, he said it was his cousin and then I told him to invite his cousin over so like I saw he got a new text on his phone & I was like can I look and see what he said?? And he like FLIPPED OUT, he came running into the room so that just made me really concerned because I didn't know what he was trying to hide from me!

So, this morning his phone was just chillin on the floor and he was asleep so I decided to look because I was just so curious.. and he's texting this girl named Morgan who is his best friend's ex girlfriend.. I was so upset because of the way he was talking to her, he said like "Oh you're so irresistable" and "I'm sorry I keep texting you, I can't stop thinkin about you." They text so much though like, last night he was up texting her until 2am, while I was sleeping right next to hiM! it just frustrates me.. it's not the fact that he's texting girls because I've never been anal about anything like that.. 

But it's his best friends ex (they just broke up like a week ago) and he was doing it all night long (he was complaining about his lack of sleep!)

I mentioned to him that I looked through his phone because I was so pissed off this morning and he made up some excuse that his cousin is using his phone to text this chick but I really really don't believe him, because why would he be texting her late at night? He was like, well maybe she thinks it's my cousin and not me.. it's so frustrating!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm so mad!

And, it's not like me to be mad about something so stupid! What should I do? I'm so mad I really just want to tell his best friend what's going on.. even if it means ending our relationship I do NOT want to date a cheater!


----------



## flutterbywing

OMG what a "W$^&$& I think I'd confront him about it again, and make sure he didn't do it again, I wouldn't be able to trust him to be honest 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i hate guys like that!! ive been ther nd been thru that, i would tell him how u feel! nd if he is like that u dnt want him... good luck tho! hope its better than it seems to look :) u will always have ur baby


----------



## emilyjean

To me, that's cheating. But I'm a super paranoid person with trust issues because I've been burned before, lol. I would try talking to him about it again.


----------



## amygwen

Thanks so far ladies!

Would you tell his best friend? I just want to stir up trouble!!


----------



## KrisKitten

THAT is out of order
id flip
and did when the same thing happened but my OH was better behaved
If u could see he was texting, and the texts weresent at that time then how can it have been his cousin?
lol his poor cousin seems to be gettin a hard time here ¬_¬
His behaviour sounds discraceful, 
as for telling his best mate, only do it if ur prepared to face the consequences of his reaction. Im guessing he would be pretty pissed himself...totally down to u hun.
Hmph im fuming for you :grr:
xxx


----------



## trashit

Yes, i class that as cheating, im a really paranoid person and ALWAYS got like this over FOB when he was texting none stop, or would walk outta the room on the phone, unfortunetly for me i never had any reason to get mad because it was always just his mum :haha: But i would in no way, shape or form stand for this! So you confronted him and he claimed she must think its someone else? Yer right... No i'd get outta there.. I say this alot to girls and i know its harder done than said but i hate seeing girls being fucked around. You've caught him at it in the early stages, id get out of it now before he gets more involved, you get more hurt. Also, if you get the chance again why not text this girl as though you are OH and put his name on the end, see if she responds too it as normal?xx


----------



## aikoflavored

oh hun, i'm sorry. back in november my OH was acting strange nothing i could pinpoint, but it felt odd, so i looked through his phone, i've never done it before and i have no idea why i did it but he was texting a girl named carissa telling her he wanted to move back to oregon and that they should hang out and lots of <3 and pet names. i felt HORRIBLE, 1 for invading his privacy and 2 for him talking to another girl like that. I got up and went out to ease my mind, ran into OH's mom and we had lunch and talked about it, which is where she told me carissa was his ex from a long time ago who cheated on him. (this is getting way too long, so i'll cut it short) i decided not to tell him, just check his phone occasionally, he kept texting her and i asked him who he was texting one day and he lied. anyways, he lied a few times when i didnt directly ask him but i told him i knew and he told me she was a lesbian blah blah.

long story short, i talked to him about it, i was honest with him and i let him know i wasn't happy about it. i also apologized for looking through his phone because i did invade his privacy, but he told me i had the right to even though i personally know i'll never do it again. anyways, sure he gave me stupid excuses and i told him how his stories didnt match, but we did talk about it and worked it out. we're doing better than ever now, and i trust him and his choices.

i think that you should talk to him about it, but if he gets angry and defensive than thats a bad sign, though my OH did act defensive at first, but when i made it clear that the conversation was just me being honest and expressing how i feel instead of bottling it up and exploding later he calmed down, i also did my best to say things in a way that weren't accusing him or threatening, which made it just a light conversation and cleared things up. i'm happy to say he doesn't text her and when she texts him he doesn't turn his phone away or sneak around.

guys are assholes, but OH's mom told me that it's an ego thing, :shrug: ah well. men, what can we do?

good luck hun, i hope everything works out.


----------



## amazed

I would be livid!!!!!.... and tell him to stop... to be honest i couldnt put up with it!


----------



## summerarmahni

omg i would seriously be pissed thats a dumpable offence in my books sorry hun xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

lool, ahh me and my OH used to have little problems like this at the begining of our relationship (although he wasn't texting other girls like that - i now know they're only mates).. but i made him let me see who he was texting, and there were a couple of girls i said i didn't want him talking to.. for really extreme reasons, but he never chased.. and now i know that and he doesn't talk to them now for me.. 
maybe you need an agreement like that.. or maybe you shouldn't be with him.. 
in my case i over-reacted.. it doesn't really sound like yours is the same..
oh and i'd probably tell the best mate.. but purely cause i'm evil like that :( 
xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> No i'd get outta there.. I say this alot to girls and i know its harder done than said but i hate seeing girls being fucked around. You've caught him at it in the early stages, id get out of it now before he gets more involved, you get more hurt.

i agree. the texts is how my ex started out, i caught him ALOT of times texting alot of different girls, and he ended up cheating :shrug:
didnt think he'd ever actually do it but he did, it could be the start of something much worse and before you know it you can be in too deep :/ x


----------



## Sophiiee-ox-

i know exactly how you feel, my oh told me a while ago that he doesn't even have mates that are girls numbers or anything and he was permently GLUED to his phone and I always asked whos his texting just being curious and he was like all theses guys names.. 
from things people were telling me i didn't believe him and he never talks to his mates that much so i got his phone while he was asleep and the phone book was full of girls i've never even heard of and there was loads of texts to them all..about going round ours behind my back and everything and lying about times he'd been out with me saying he was at his mums or something and none of his mates that are girls even know that he's with me and he was proper flirting with them all over texts and yet he still managed to deniy it all and say he;s not done anything wrong even though yet if it was me who did anything liek that.. he'd bite my head off.. :growlmad:
im also now being told by these girls he knows that he's been meeting them when he tells me he's out with his guy mates ,its not that i mind him being with girls.. but why lie about it :growlmad:
guys eh..


----------



## trashit

i said this on the STM thread but ive heard enough horror stories about men to put me off for life! They are just not worth it, its excellent if you have a decent one that genuinely would never hurt you, but i just feel as though there isnt many of them out there :nope: i dont understand why they are so completely different from us! :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

ellie i agree, i know im biased cos ive only ever come across w*nkers but im beginning to give up all hope :dohh:
thats why its so refreshing to hear of girls on here whose OHs are supportive and lovely etc! especially the ones who arent the FOBs to the babies! thats even nicer to see :cloud9:
but it seems lately all im reading are threads like this one :nope: and the worst part is you know they wont end up leaving them until they've been hurt alot more cos when i was in the same situation i wouldnt listen to anyone :nope: xxx


----------

